# Roll paper with an Epaon WF-7010



## backtovermont (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone out there using transfer paper rolls with a WF-7010 Epson fed from the rear? If so , how?


----------



## offcenter (Oct 4, 2012)

backtovermont said:


> Anyone out there using transfer paper rolls with a WF-7010 Epson fed from the rear? If so , how?


Did you ever figure out how to do this?


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

offcenter said:


> Did you ever figure out how to do this?


We tried on ours but with the paper sensor it keeps feeding. Good luck. If you figure it out post the how to.

Sent from my SM-G930T using T-Shirt Forums


----------

